
Google AI beats top human players at strategy game StarCraft II - tosh
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-019-03298-6
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21405188](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21405188).

------
yayitswei
Test

